# Razer Blade 15 Adv mid-2021 11900h 3080 4k OLED unable to reach deep Package C States beyond C3: terrible battery life and idle consumption



## Giannino86 (Jun 1, 2022)

Hey buddies, new forum user here. After long searching i decided to ask for your kind help hoping to find a solution (right now I'm kinda hopeless). This problem has driven me crazy in the past few months and I'm steel unable to understand its nature. It's here since I bought this laptop last november and all the guides I tried never achieved anything. I hope to invoke the help of master Unclewebb 

Thing is, I had terrible battery life and overheating problems while on idle doing nothing. 50-60 C while currently only doing light task on browser. While on battery I can achieve almost 4-4,5 h of screen on time which I believed it's not good enough given the temperatures and the light tasks i was doing (I also believe many of you will say "That's a (gaming) notebook, what did you expected?" But after further investigations I know that this is just not normal and not enough SOT and there are problems I can't just resolve. See more down below).

So i decided to give TS a shot to try and improve the situation and optimize power consumption while idling or during normal tasks. So after long researches (good-ol' NBR ) I found out that my notebook isn't going correctly into deep Package C states and it's locked on Package C3 although in TS main window I can see that C10 is theoretically achievable. In throttlestop main window, while idle, i can see that the CPU is hovering between 1-1,4 C0% (sometimes it will go down to 0,9-0,5 C0%) with a total wattage consumption between 1,4-2 W (never see W beyond 1). I know that the problem is here so i started troubleshooting and look deep at the CPU behaviour. Most of the time CPU stay in the deep low power Core C State C7 (i can see almost 99% time in C7 in the box Core C State) but looking at Package C States it never goes beyond C3 and stays there.

What i tried to do is this. I haunted and cleaned all the rogue apps that can be sitting in the background, using task manager's detail and processes tabs; also multiple times i reset my notebook to factory state, with original blade recovery image for drivers coming right from the manifacturer and I also tried a clean windows installation, nothing helped: with nothing installed, fresh new windows installation with no applications in the background apart from TS, it still goes the same way locked into Package C3). Maybe a driver problem? That's why I tried fresh windows installations with or without original factory image. Nothing changed.

Apart from multiple clean install, I also tried to have a deep look at the bios configuration (I used AFUWIN and AMIBCP to extract and read the HEX values in there) and everything seems ok (package C states are configured to "AUTO" as I can see into TS that I got C10). By the way I also unlocked the bios modifying values to unlock undervolt and overclocking and so far so good, it's working like a charm (I used RU.EFI method following a redditor's guide, but that's another story ).

What I discover is that Synapse3 (also known as the KING of bloatware) keep the CPU active and is continuosly polling something in the background. I can see this behaviour not only in the task manager processes tab (I read somewhere else that Unclewebb told to look at the Detail tab, where I can see Synapse3 continuosly showing up). Many Synapse-related processes stay there. So i tried to disable Synapse and kill all the processes related to it: magic! I can achieve more or less 0,5% C0 and a power consumption of 1-0,8 W. Ykes! But if I disable Synapse I lose all the power setting managed by itself (CPU boost, different profiles, TDPs, etc): I can live without fancy lights but I can't accept that without Synapse, PL1 and PL2 are locked into 45W-35W... even if I modify PL1 and PL2 values in TS, they stay at 45-35. So without Synapse running the situation is a bit better. Thing is, even without Synapse running, or completely uninstalled or never installed on a fresh start, CPU IS STILL LOCKED INTO PACKAGE C3 and wont go beyond that. And even if I reach those numbers (pretty good by the way) , battery is still wrecked every time i do something and never goes beyond 4,5 hours of SOT! So the problem is just here, with or without Synapse still locked into C3 (even though situation is better but to me Uninstall Synapse is a NO-GO because of the ability to unlock higher TDPs on demand, the only that really work unfortunately).

FYI The only thing I changed in this laptop is swapping the original SSD for a couple of WD SN850 and swap RAM with CL20 HyperX modules at 3200MHz (but also with original stuff on the first start the situation was nearly identical).

From the images you can tell that Synapse is using CPU and preventing it to reach low power states, with high C0 and high wattage. Situation is better when I close Synapse and kill all the rogue processes connected to it but still stucked in C3. Fresh install of Synapse helps mitigate the situation in the processes and details tabs of the task manager, but after a while everything is like before.

I'm hopeless. Will post more images if that can help! Sorry for the long post but I like to be very clear. Sorry for my bad English too  I hope someone will have a solution. It's not only me having this isn't it?  Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 1, 2022)

Giannino86 said:


> but still stuck in C3


Package C3 might be as good as it gets when a laptop has a Nvidia 3080. Even if it uses Optimus, you might still be limited to package C3.

If it is possible, I do not know how to force the deeper package C states to work correctly. Getting rid of the generic Microsoft driver and replacing it with the Intel Chipset driver improved my 10850K from package C2 to package C3. I never made it beyond that point.





Here is a copy of the C States guide that Che0063 wrote for Notebook Review.


			https://download.schenker-tech.de/media/faq/Guide_Improving_Battery_Life_on_Windows_Enabling_Deeper_C_States_NotebookReview.pdf
		


I think the laptop that he used when writing this guide had a low power U series CPU that could go into package C8 as long as everything was setup correctly. The U series can also use package C9 and C10 if connected standby or modern standby are enabled.



Giannino86 said:


> never goes beyond 4,5 hours


I think that is normal compared to other laptops with similar specs. If battery run time is important, buying a laptop with a 3080 and a 4K screen was probably not a good idea. Even if you found a way to enable the deeper C states, I do not think that alone is going to make any significant difference to battery run time. Your idle C0% and idle C7% are both excellent when Synapse is not installed. You could ask Razer to learn how to program their app more efficiently but I doubt that will ever happen.

In the TPL window, if you check the MMIO Lock box, are you still limited to 45W when Synapse is not installed? Some laptops are designed like this where you are forced to run a manufacturer's crappy software to be able to run at full power. Without access to a similar laptop and the full documentation, it is impossible for me to write software to get around this limit.


----------



## Giannino86 (Jun 1, 2022)

Thank you Unclewebb for you kind answer! 

I didn't know that a (powerful) graphic card could prevent the CPU to go into a deeper state. Yes it has Optimus and it doesn't have a MUX switch. It is always off when I'm not gaming. Oh well, I think it may just be that way then.

I was searching for a decent and not generic controller driver for almost a year now without any luck, and someone on Reddit suggested using NVMExpress drivers made by Samsung but it's not compatible with my SSD (Western Digital doesn't provide drivers and use the generic windows drivers, and I suspect this could be one of the culprits). It simply won't install. If I take a look at Device Manager I can't find an entry like yours (IDE SATA/ATAPI controllers) but only 2 entries named Generic Standard NVME controller drivers. Is it because I only have NVMe SSDs and no SATA ports? 

I precisely read and used that guide on NBR many times during the last months and try to achieve the same results as Che0063 but, as you can imagine, without much luck. But I'm glad you posted a link to it because I wasn't able to find it anywhere since NBR closed, maybe I will read it again and see if there's something that I missed. I know I won't ever achieve the same result as a U series CPU but I will manage to get as close as possible.

When I choose this laptop back then I knew that battery life would not be exceptional and the purpose of this laptop is (for most of the time) to stay on a desktop connected to an external monitor/TV and plugged. But I also like to take it with me expecially when I go away for work, and I was very disappointed to see it losing almost 5-7% of battery only to log into Windows (that was before any optimization, now it is slightly better but I believe there still room for improvement). 4,5 hours is not exceptional but neither too bad considering the hardware. Many people achieved 7-8 even 10 hours of SOT whit similar rigs, but at the cost of crappy performance. That's not what I intendend when I bought this laptop. Maybe I could squeeze some more screen on time but I dont want to drastically reduce performance to achieve it. A powerful CPU must be used at (almost) its full power so it can achieve tasks in less time and then go to sleep rapidly. That is what I mean when I say "energy efficient".

That C0% and C7% resident time was achieved after months of optimizations and many many tries and I'm quite happy with the result but I was so disappointed to find out that I could achieve this results only uninstalling or disabling Synapse! After posting here and on Reddit I was contacted by /RazerCustAdvocacy and they told me to get in touch to study more the situation. But I think they may just don't know what I'm talking about. Simply, all of Razer software is crap. And I think I'll just live with it that way.

As you suggested I tried to close Synapse and stop every processes connected to it (and I immediately noticed those super nice values in C7% and C0% and also a super sweet 0,5W PGK Power), I locked the MMIO and (as I suspected) I was immediately locked at 45W boost-35W sustain the whole time. Temperatures are great that way, but performances are wrecked down. So I think I will have to stay with crappy Synapse installed to achieve max performance. I may just close it when on battery then. Really really disappointing, but better than nothing. This is the only solution I found as of today. Very bad.

Last thing I wanna ask you, sometimes when I run TS Bench I can see that most of time C0% goes all the way to 100% and stay there for all the bench time, but sometimes it failed to achieve 100% and stay between 97 and 99,5% fluctuating, and it never goes to 100 again. Is that a sign that some rogue applications are using CPU resources while benching, or can it be because of Thermal/Power/current/EDP throttling?

Last but not least I wanna say I'm really glad that you took your time to look at my post and give me an answer, this problem drove me crazy for many months but you have been so kind to reply and give your help. Much much appreciated. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 2, 2022)

Giannino86 said:


> but sometimes it failed to achieve 100% and stay between 97 and 99,5% fluctuating, and it never goes to 100 again


I believe Windows Defender is the root cause of this issue. I will send you a link so you can download a beta version of ThrottleStop that hopefully will fix this problem. Run a consistent testing program like Cinebench R23 before switching to the new version of ThrottleStop. Try to find out what your Cinebench score is when ThrottleStop is reporting less than 100% in the C0 state. Set the Minimum Test Duration to Off so you are just running a single test at a time.

If your laptop is doing any sort of power limit or thermal throttling when fully loaded then some reduced C0% is normal.





Download, unzip and copy the new ThrottleStop.exe that I send you into your ThrottleStop folder so it uses all of your same settings. This new version of TS prevents Windows Defender from going rogue on your CPU, wasting CPU cycles that could be better used elsewhere.

Too bad laptop manufacturers do not put in more effort to get all of the available C states working properly before they ship a new laptop. Intel and all of the manufacturers seem equally guilty. Some of the manufacturer's control software is like a pig in a trough. They must figure that if you have lots of cores looking for something to do that they do not need to waste their time writing efficient software.

I always go through the TS code, line by line, trying to make sure it is as efficient as possible. I recently had to add another digit after the decimal point so I could monitor when C0% drops below 0.1%. Not bad when you can run all of the Windows' background tasks and ThrottleStop while spending less than 0.1% in the C0 state.


----------



## Giannino86 (Jun 2, 2022)

Again, thank you for your kindness. I also suspected Windows Defender as another culprit for the C3 stuck behaviour but I have no proof and I'm not so expert to try and find out. It's not a surprise that is causing problem with other software too and specifically with TS.

I will surely try to run Cinebench before and after and leave a feedback as soon as possible.

Yes it's really unacceptable and a shame that we have so powerful machines that run bad due to inadequately written software. I agree with you when you say that poorly written software made without care is a waste of useful resouces that make our laptops less power efficient and ruin the overall experience. By the way I also tried to undervolt with Intel XTU and it's just another piece of messy crap bloatware too. Surely I can say that we all can see all the care and efforts that you put in making this software. Man, that C0% is really insane! 

I will report as soon as I have more data to share.

By the way, this is the response that Razer gave to me:

"We appreciate your cooperation in providing this information. We've already created a case and forwarded this to our Support Team to opt for a replacement. Allow them to review the case and expect an update via email after 24-48 hours. Please take note of your case number: ------------- for reference. If you haven't received any update from the timeframe given, let us know here so we can follow up and avoid delays. Take care, and have a great day ahead!"

I told them that most probably the problem is software related and changing hardware may not fulfill my goal to understand what is wrong and correct it. Also I want to rise awareness at Razer about their poorly written software. Let's see if we can achieve something!


----------



## Giannino86 (Jun 2, 2022)

You were absolutely right!

With TS 9.4.6 I run CinebenchR23 and C0% fluctuates from 95 to 99,5 and my score is 9742. Tried the same test with TS 9.4.7 and immediately C0% is at 100 from the start till the end. My score reached 10220.
By the way, those are really bad scores. So next problem, why my CPU is clocked so low? I can’t go over 3,8-4 GHz.
I run this test on medium specs with 80W short burst-65W boost-45W sustain.

My highest specs are 100W short-80W boost-65W sustain (but thermals are terrible too). With this settings I reached 12055. But clock is still maxed at 4,2 ghz. What the hell?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 2, 2022)

Giannino86 said:


> why my CPU is clocked so low?


I see a couple of problems. The Thermal Velocity Boost feature is poorly named by Intel. When this box is checked in the ThrottleStop FIVR window, it will slow your CPU down 100 MHz when it gets to approximately 70°C. Most users clear this box.

The next problem is your Speed Shift EPP setting. On the main screen of ThrottleStop, this box is checked and EPP is set to 128. You can click on the value to adjust it. On most recent computers, I prefer to let Windows manage the Speed Shift EPP value. Try clearing this box. The Windows High Performance power plan typically sets EPP to 0 which tells the CPU to use maximum performance regardless of load. The Windows Balanced power plan typically sets EPP to 84 which tells the CPU to slow down when it is lightly loaded. Setting EPP to 128 can interfere with and reduce maximum performance. That might be where some of your missing MHz are hiding. 

When testing, turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option so you have a record of your CPU performance. The log file will include any reasons for throttling. This makes it much easier to track down any problems. The default log file location will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log to your next post if you want me to have a look at it. 

I am not sure about your power settings. Intel CPUs only have a short and a long term power limit. I am not sure what short, boost and sustain do. Perhaps Razer takes these 3 values and converts them into the two power limits that Intel CPUs use.


----------



## Giannino86 (Jun 2, 2022)

Ok I did what you suggested and results are slightly better in Cinebench. What I did was uncheck Thermal Velocity Boost and SpeedShift EPP from TS main window (leaving the one in FIVR tab checked).

By the way I noticed that if I swap power plans (balanced, battery or high/excellent performance) nothing changes in what the FIVR tab shows me, expecially the EPP value shown in the right upper box. Is this normal behaviour or is there something wrong? That's the main reason why I checked SpeedShift box in TS main windows and select an arbitrary value according to my needs (I used to set 128 for the power saving profile, 84 for the balanced one and 0 just for experimental purposes in another profile, which I barely use). It was my fault to select 128, should have used 84 from the start. Multipliers are set to 49-49-49-49-48-48-47-47. I confess I did a very light overclock on the last cores, but not using it during everyday tasks due to temps. Also I don't really know if those values are perfect.

Here you are my log file. As you can see I run 4 tests. I don't know why but CPU is behaving slightly different compared to yesterday tests, I can now see correctly PL2 and PL1 limits without that strange "mid-PL1,5" limit. Oh well...

First 2 tests were running with the CPU set to "boost" in Synapse to achieve max possible performance (as I said before, using crappy Synapse is the only way to fully unlock TDPs). CPU go strait to 100W (and 100 C!!) and then slowly roll back to high 80s W (thermal throttling..?), then limit to 65 W and stay like that until the end of the test. This first test was accomplished without EPP checked in the main window. Second test, I checked EPP and set to 84, rest of the test was equal. Temperatures are terrible, but this is the performance profile used only for benchmarking purpose. I don't use this profile during everyday tasks or gaming. With this profile I reached 12700 points in Cinebench in both tests without any difference.

Last 2 tests were performed using the "medium performance" profile in Synapse (CPU set to "high") and leaving EPP unchecked in the third run and checked in the fourth one (same 84 value). As you can see it goes straight to 80W and then limits to 45 W quite rapidly; I can't see no more that this profile roll back to mid 60s W as yesterday tests, just before limiting to 45W. Temperatures during boost are really bad but then get better. With this profile I squeezed 10770 points in both tests with no sustantial differences between checking and unchecking SS-EPP.

As you can see clocks are low (suspect is...thermal limits?). You were right about that nasty bug and with TS 9.4.7 C0% during benchmarks is always 100% and I didn't see any drop.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 3, 2022)

Giannino86 said:


> I did a very light overclock on the last cores


Make sure you check the Overclock box in the FIVR window any time you are trying to use turbo multipliers higher than the default values listed in the Turbo Ratio Limits section.

The log file shows when you allow the CPU to go up over 100W, your reward is 100°C and almost instant thermal throttling. That is what is holding you back. After about 25 seconds at 100°C, PL1 power limit throttling at 65W takes over and the CPU speed drops down to about 3600 MHz to 3700 MHz. When you are using the 45W long term power limit, then the CPU slows down further to about 3100 MHz.

Intel makes some incredibly powerful mobile CPUs but no one has figured out how to go beyond the laws of physics. More power equals more heat. The end result is lots of throttling.

On many recent laptops, you do not need to check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. With your need to run the Synapse software, perhaps for you, checking and setting the EPP value on the main screen would be best. There is nothing wrong with doing that. Whatever works best for you and your laptop is OK with me.

You are at the thermal wall. The only way to get some more Cinebench points out of your laptop is to improve the cooling. The heatsink is simply not capable of dissipating 100W. Your CPU could use more than 100W to really kick up its heels but unless you move to the North Pole, that is probably not going to happen. Be careful not to switch to battery power when full load testing. This might reduce your battery's lifespan or perhaps start a small fire.



Giannino86 said:


> (suspect is...thermal limits?)


Look in the far right column of the log file. When you see TEMP, that means the CPU temperature is triggering thermal throttling. When you see PL1, that is power limit throttling. Look at the power consumption data when PL1 is triggered. It is usually reaching the 65W limit or it is bouncing off of the 45W limit. I am not sure if you changed this while testing or perhaps the Synapse software does this automatically.



Giannino86 said:


> with TS 9.4.7 C0% during benchmarks is always 100%


That is good to hear. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Giannino86 (Jun 3, 2022)

Thanks again for taking time to have a look at my log and for the kind explanations. Sorry for late response, I've been testing and trying to see what's wrong and I think I may have run into a major problem that's the cause of the kicking down on clocks frequencies at max wattage with the "benchmarking" profile, the one with Boost settings in Synapse that can reach 100W PL2; surely not the profile I intend to use for everyday tasks and neither for gaming, only testing purpose to see how much I can push this CPU on OC and UV (and out of curiosity too  ).

I've been monitoring temperatures differentials on 2 out of 8 cores and is huge at about 7-8°C. Four threads out of 16 report 100° temperature from the start till thermal throttling kick in and frequencies are reduced, the others cores hovering at max wattage between 90-94°C and little above. Maybe a pasting problem? But so far I have never experienced such problems. I will be testing more to be sure. Notebook is only 7 months old and has a vapor chamber, so it will be a pity to have it opened after a so short lifespan to discover that it wasn't necessary. Also, I bought it from a trusted source, I had it changed the original manifacturer pads and thermal paste with top compound, and they tested it thoroughly, so I need more testing to be sure. 











unclewebb said:


> With your need to run the Synapse software, perhaps for you, checking and setting the EPP value on the main screen would be best.



To be honest, I don't necessarly want to use Synapse, the whole post was to share knoweledge with the community about that pesky Synapse's background behaviour that cause C0% and PKG power to go up while idling, probably contributing (I strongly believe that this is not the only reason for it) to my problem of Package C States not reaching C10 as intended, although Throttlestop say they could. But if I want to unlock higher PL1 and PL2 limits TDPs, unfortunately it must be running in the background. Without Synapse running in the background I'm locked at 45-35 W limits, no matter what i set in TS TPL settings. Probably Synapse has some controls on EC? I read your reply to another post that say that some manifacturer programs may have access to the EC and TS can't. I guess there's no way to go than to stick to it 

Maybe I should only disable Synapse and kill all the processes while on battery to preserve battery life from its bad background behaviour, and use it only when plugged to unock higher TDPs. Not the best way, but I did't find any other solutions so far.


unclewebb said:


> Look at the power consumption data when PL1 is triggered. It is usually reaching the 65W limit or it is bouncing off of the 45W limit. I am not sure if you changed this while testing or perhaps the Synapse software does this automatically.



I attached a single log file I took of 3 Cinebench runs after resetting all settings in TS to stock deleting .ini file, using windows balanced power plan with minor tweaks, and using Synapse "Boost" setting (first run) and "High" setting (second run) for CPU, then the last one is with Synapse completely disabled (closed all apps and killed all background processes) so, if you want, you can take a look at max wattage and temperatures and aslo low multipliers and clocks at all wattage. As you can see,  in the first run 100°C istantly reached and freqs cutted. Multipliers seem low too from the start. Do you think this depends on the temps?

Now, time for benching again


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 3, 2022)

Giannino86 said:


> temperatures differentials on 2 out of 8 cores and is huge at about 7-8°C


The temperature sensors that Intel uses are only accurate to +/- 5°C. It is perfectly normal for one sensor to read a little high and for the sensor on another core beside it to read a little low. In other words, some reported temperature variation from core to core is completely normal. The cores might be at a different temperature but it might just be sensor error. These sensors are not space shuttle caliber sensors.

The more time you spend running your CPU at 100°C, the more likely the thermal paste will degrade and start to fail. If maximum performance is your goal, having to replace the thermal paste every 6 months or so is fairly normal. Some popular pastes can start to fail in as little as a couple of weeks when used in a hot running laptop. If you used to get better temps 6 months ago then it is time for some maintenance.



Giannino86 said:


> my problem of Package C States not reaching C10


Year after year, I look at ThrottleStop screenshots every day from around the world and I have never seen a laptop with a dedicated Nvidia GPU using package C10 when idle. ThrottleStop might allow you to request package C10 but if the CPU does not support this request, it will not use it. 



Giannino86 said:


> Probably Synapse has some controls on EC?


I am sure that is true. There is only so much ThrottleStop can do when I do not have any manufacturer's documentation or any hardware for testing purposes. For max power limits, you need to run Synapse.

Your 3 Cinebench runs show a 65W power limit being enforced for the first run, a 45W power limit enforced for the second run and a 35W power limit enforced for the final run. You definitely need to leave Synapse running if performance is important to you.



Giannino86 said:


> Multipliers seem low


When a CPU is thermal throttling or power limit throttling, the multipliers will be reduced. I do not see anything unusual. Throttling is working as intended.

If you want less thermal throttling, try cleaning it and replace the thermal paste.

If you want less power limit throttling, run Synapse and set it to Boost mode so you can use 65W.


----------



## Giannino86 (Jun 3, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> some reported temperature variation from core to core is completely normal.


I'm really glad to hear that. Will continue testing to be sure, limiting wattage to avoid reaching that sky high temperatures. What I want to achieve with TS has always been a good balance between temperatures and performance without frying the CPU up so I bet I must play a bit with TPLs.



unclewebb said:


> Year after year, I look at ThrottleStop screenshots every day from around the world and I have never seen a laptop with a dedicated Nvidia GPU using package C10 when idle. ThrottleStop might allow you to request package C10 but if the CPU does not support this request, it will not use it.


You don't even imagine how this thing in particular about package C states has driven me crazy during the last months and I strived to find a solution. I you, from your vast experience, have never seen a "gaming" (as far as laptops can be called that way) laptop with dedicated Nvidia GPU reaching those very deep low power states, I guess no one ever will   
I guess I can't get better response than the one from TS creator with infinite knowledge and experience. I wish I would reach at least at C6 C7. Maybe would be possible with a BIOS modding to interact with and change those advanced hidden cpu and power options in BIOS menu. And after that hope that they would have an effect, which I hardly believe. Guess we'll never know.



unclewebb said:


> For max power limits, you need to run Synapse.


Exactly, that's what I find out. But I discovered that TS I still useful to lower down Synapse's profiles default TPL. However it's impossibile to set them higher than the default ones. And every profile has its own default for PL1 and PL2 as you can see in the previous last log. I can't go higher than that ones. Could it be related to te EC interaction?
I'm still comfortable that way because using Boost profile in Synapse (the max I can get) I get PL2 160 and PL1 65 so there's still plenty of room to play on to create the perfect balance to not fry things up. Boost profile in Synapse was slowly killing my laptop without me knowing anything about it. There is just not enough room for that wattage without improving the cooling capabilities of the machine.



unclewebb said:


> I do not see anything unusual.


Thank you, I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Giannino86 (Jun 4, 2022)

With your kind help, I think I finally found a workaround solution to inconsistent performances and thermal throttling while on AC power and high power consumption and battery draining while on DC power. If you have some spare time to take a read I will be glad, so you can tell me what do you think of my settings and if there is I something I can improve further.

*On AC power:*

What did the trick for me was following all your tips to correctly set up Throttlestop, but what finally gave me the best results in terms of performaces/temperatures was lowering PL2 limit not to reach over 100 W while on Boost profile on Synapse. I limited PL2 to 85 W, being 90W my upper limit before witnessing thermal throttling at some point under max stress test's load, caused by temperatures going over 100°C). I left PL1 to 65W because during PL1 at 65W I never saw temperatures going over 70-75°C throughout all the cores. With 45W PL1 (default one for all the other profiles on Synapse except Boost profile) temperatures drop down to almost 60-65°C at the cost of heavily reduced performances (too much performance loss for me even for light task. I like my PC not to fry but also to be as much snappy as possible).
Another thing that actually worked for me and helped me get higher frequencies, as well as changing limits, has also been unlclamping both PL1 and PL2: I don't really know why but frequencies are a little higher when I leave this settings both unchecked and CPU never reached thermal throttling too which is nice.
Another thing that helped me a lot was surely Undervolting: -65mV on CPU core and cache, -45mV on System Agent and Intel GPU are my lower limits. If I set anything lower than those values, even a mV, I would start witness some (very rare to be honest) BSODs under super heavy loads.
Last thing I add was maxing out all the IccMax values through the FIVR setting tab for CPU core and cache and SA/Intel GPU. This has been helpful to raise clock frequencies even more while retaining those pretty good temperatures. BTW I never see temperatures over 85°C with IccMAX set like this at 85W PKG power, and more important never witness a BSOD, temperatures usually stay between 80 and 82°C at max load with some spikes at 85, and frequencies are actually a little higher now and more consistent too. Is that possible? Do you think this could harm the CPU in any way?
Last but not least, what gave me a real advantage in controlling how the CPU works was fine tuning the Windows Balanced Power Plan through this application Windows power plan settings explorer utility | guru3D Forums. With this I was able to unlock a whole plethora of hidden power options in Windows Power Settings and playing around with them gave me the ability to set up the CPU behaviour to fit my needs even more.  This has been REALLY crucial to me.
That's my new AC power profile. TS bench score and Cinebench scores are far better and consistent due to the fact that at 85W PL2 limit I'm no longer thermal throttling at max load and max witnessed temperatures under heavy loads are no more than 85° (80-85°C through all the cores without any sign of thermal throttling). That's a sweet 15-20 degrees difference from what I saw before tweaking! Actually Cinebench scores on multi-core are far better at well over 13k with zero thermal throttling (was more or less 12k with instant thermal throttling before tweaking and with everything left on stock in TS and in windows Balanced power plan with Synapse Boost profile).

*On DC power:*

I simply followed your advices on how to correctly set up TS; after this I striclty follow  the guide you posted about C states and tweaked my system accordingly through every passage, and although I still can't go lower than Package C3 (and I guess I never will from what you said), I have now a far better screen on time while on battery power; not exceptional, but really better than before and, most important, replicable and consistent through every discharging cycle.
The most important thing that gave me the best results, beyond correctly setting up a TS battery profile and following that guide, has been tweaking all the hidden power options while on DC power in Windows Balanced Power Plan (with the same application highlighted above). This has really been crucial to me to achieve these results.
I can also squeeze even more time on battery if I completely disable Synapse and kill all the background processes connected to it, there are at least four of them continuously polling the CPU to do something in the background and raising C0% and PKG power accordingly. That's all.
To be extremely sure about this new longer screen on time and to determine whether this is caused by "placebo effect" or it's a real gain, I did some discharge cycles and, until now, Screen On Time looks pretty consistent and replicable through all of them. Temperatures on battery power rarely goes over 35-40°C under load (usuallly 37°C, was more or less 40-45°C before tweaking), screen on time passed from 4-4,5 hours to a sweet *6 hours* (which seems plenty to me) while retaining and maybe slightly improving performances and surely improving power efficience; system is still snappy and responsive on battery without any hiccups or hangs, and I never witnessed a single BSOD. I still have to do some more discharging cycle to confirm this behaviour but the premises are encouraging.
Some people out there with similar notebooks stated that they were able to reach 8, even 10 hours of screen on time, but at the cost of heavily reduced performances, even for basic tasks. I want my notebook to be as much power efficient as possible, I don't intend to extremely slow down things to the point I have a slow system only to gain some more screen on time while on battery.

That's it. Again, thank you Unclewebb for your kind help on how to find out and set up the best settings, on how to understand how TS works and setting it adequately and for helping me resolving my doubts. Keep up the good work!


----------

